

Understanding the Idea of Israeli Land Under Talmudic Law - yfj211
https://archive.today/bUarE

======
bediger4000
Holy cow, this is crazy. How often does stuff like this make it into the
public view?

In the USA we'd call this hate literature, although a few would argue.

